# Tchelsi & "The Tot"



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tater Tot is sensitive to bright light, while it seems Tchelsi is completely hypnotized by it! :smrofl: 

[attachment=35922SC02962_500.JPG]

This blue harness vest used to be sissy's, but it turns out it fits me better! 
Mommy says I'm right handsome in it.

[attachment=35923SC02973..._blu_500.JPG]

[attachment=35924SC02974_450.JPG]

It just occurred to me...I'm completely nekkid. :w00t: 

[attachment=35925SC02977_450.JPG]

Do you like our matching sweaters?

[attachment=35926SC02993...nd_w_400.JPG]

Mommy thinks it's cute when I sit like this wif my foot stickin' out.

[attachment=35928SC02995_500.JPG]

Tatumn sure loves his sissy!

[attachment=35929SC03000_600.JPG]

I love you, mommy.

[attachment=35931SC03020...nd_w_450.JPG]

Thanks for looking everybody. See you real soon! :biggrin: 

[attachment=35930SC03021_350.JPG]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I adore every picture of your FETCHING , FABULOUS , FURBALLS :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

You two babies are scrumptuous.

They both have such gorgeous faces.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

they are both very cute.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Your babies are just too cute. I love the way they pose. I love their legs all stretched out. I want to send you a hotdog bag and let them model it for me. Would they be interested in that?? :blush:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: They are so magical and filled with expression and fun!!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG What a nice way to start the morning Miss T and tators sweet faces.

great pics as always :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I always love your T & T pictures! Those two have soooo much character and personality.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, Heidi. I've been needing a "T" fix for a while now.
Seeing them always makes my eyes happy. :biggrin: 

The Tater Tot looks like he's got a bit of the devil in him......is he the spit fire he looks like?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are all so good there's no way I could even pick a favorite! They both pose so well and look so cute.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Your babies are adorable and always soooo much fun to see. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They are so cute! I think the "completely nekkid" pic may be my favorite. And I love love love the sweaters! Bella needs one of those.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Your babies are just too cute. I love the way they pose. I love their legs all stretched out. I want to send you a hotdog bag and let them model it for me. Would they be interested in that?? :blush:[/B]


 :w00t: Oh, YES! We would be thrilled out of our boots! Thanks! :rockon:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Adorable as always. :wub: :wub: I can never get enough of Tchelsi and Tator. I have to laugh though. Jett always squints his eyes too and it's hard to get a fully open eyed pic of him where as Zoe will always look straight at the camera and I could never put a thought to the look. But it is exactly what you said about sweet Tchelsi, like she's hypnotized by the flash.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=556936
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
I will pm you!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

The cuteness factor for the day goes way up when you start a day with the T's!! OMG, they are just the cutest!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, what can I say that hasn't already been said??? Just the cutest twosome that ever walked the face of the earth!!!!!! They always look so fresh and clean and wholesome with just a hint of mystery about them~~~~and intrigue and FUN!!!!!!!! They always put a SMILE on my face!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> The Tater Tot looks like he's got a bit of the devil in him......is he the spit fire he looks like? [/B]


I guess that assessment isn't too far off the mark. He IS smart and tricky, and has way more energy than is physically possible. He tricks Tchelsi out of her "chewies" all the time (she does her share as well). But that's where his devilish side ends. He is a complete and utter LOVEBUG! He takes a little while to warm up to a person when he first meets them, especially men-folk...but once he trusts you he wants to play kissy-face all day and have a snugglepalooza! You just can't help but fall head over heels! He knows just how to melt your heart.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous :wub: Love the pics!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I love those two! They have the sweetest little faces and thier poses are soooo model-esque.
Wags to you, Tchelsi and Tatumn. :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh what great pics-such a charming duo! Makes me want another....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just adorable as always. Those personalities jump through the camera!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! I know I say this every time I see a picture of your pups, but they are just too adorable for words. You are a great photographer, and they look like they have the greatest personalities. I just love their haircuts, too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fabulous pictures and captions!!! :aktion033: I love their nicknames... that's so cute!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, look at how beautiful & handsome those two are!! :wub:


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Just too cute for words!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Great pictures Heidi!!! What sweet malts!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Wonderful Pictures! Such cute little fluffers! :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the photos!! Awesome job!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, Heidi, what fabulous photos :aktion033: :aktion033: . You & that camera & gorgeous fluffs are just magical. I love all the cute adorable poses, but especially the "love" shot. I'd pay to get a shot like that of my 2.LOL I love Miss Tchelsi & Little Tot, they're absolutely adorable & magical. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh gosh Heidi, I just love those two. What a wonderful way to start off the day. I could look at pictures of them all day long.

Thank you for sharing your kiddos. Hugs and smooches to them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAHOO!!! Pics of Tatumn and Tchelsi always brighten up my days!! They're just so cute and special, Heidi. :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Absolutely stunning......both of 'em. Amazing how they pose for the camera. :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

They are so cute :wub: :wub: I love all the pictures you post


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So very cute!!! I just love your babies....they are adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The pictures of your babies are just the best. They are just so adorable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The picture of Tatum looking at Tchelsi while laying down is beyond beautiful!!!! You sure captured a moment there!!!! :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

holy mole, they are sooo adorable . . . . all so white and fluffy and gorgeous . . .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tater Tot aka Tatum isn't just handsome -- he's A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!! :wub: 

Love all the pics of both of them -- but Tchelsi Ann is still one of my favorite wittle girls. :biggrin:


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Those were absolutely delightful!
Your babies are so beautiful. The pictures were a joy to look at.
Thanks for sharing them. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I always love looking at your pictures of your babies.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh those are great photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What two little sweethearts. Where did you get those adorable sweaters?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

There is just WAY too much cuteness in your pictures! I'm in loooooove!

:wub: 


*sigh* what c  uties!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love seeing pics of the T's! :wub: :wub:

They are just adorable as ever and the photos are fabulous!


----------

